# 8 Week old puppy tinkling/drips pee?



## Tooshay (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey there! so I just adopted a new puppy, half gsd half husky! He has been great so far! I've been crate training him for the past few days and he goes outside whenever I take him.

The only problem is that sometimes I do catch him peeing in the house :[. But the thing that I've noticed is that he doesn't pee as much as he would outside, more like 2 or 3 drops and then walk away, he has never peed a puddle indoors. Is this because he is so young and he doesnt have as much control over his bladder?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i've heard its a marking thing. They do it just enough its not obvious to you. But at this point i think it would have far more to do with his age over the desire to mark. Although i do think he's a little young to be marking already but i've known husky's who started marking as early as 4 months. I honestly have no idea but i'm willing to bed its bladder control and a lack of. Just take him out a few more times and see if it stops. if not, try talking to your vet. it could be a bladder infection.


----------



## Tooshay (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh alright! Thank you! I'll keep an eye on him!

Oh of course, I must include pics! :]


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm sure someone else will have better suggestions that may have dealt with it but more trips outside and get him checked for an infection. Now that i think about it, i'm positive its not a marking thing JUST yet. Definitely an adorable little pup you have!! Love the white on the toes!!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree...take a urine sample into the vet to see if he might have a UTI. 

He is sure a cutie!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

He is so cute! I agree w/ the above-check for UTI.


----------



## dhfitch (Oct 19, 2010)

Mine is 5 months now and we still get a few drops when he gets scolded, frightened, or over excited. The vet told me it was normal, but I'll bring it up again at his next appointment. I think it's just a puppy thing. keep in mind he's still about a year old in dog years. Think of a human baby, they'd still be peeing where they shouldn't. In my experience, it seems to happen less frequently as they age and the muscles develop.


----------



## Hansel & Gretel (Oct 26, 2010)

My puppy Hansel would pee whenever someone new would greet him. It seemed like the nervous/anxious/excitement pee. Whenever my daughter would greet him, he would get so happy he would pee everywhere. He is almost 10 months now and this has decreased a lot but still happens when he gets a really happy greeting. I hope he competely outgrows this someday. But I also hope he stays just as sweet as he is now. He is a 100 pound super sweetie.


----------

